# Echo Auto... Got mine today...Love it...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Your thoughts?? 
So far so good. Nice to drive and talk, make lists, get organized while on the go, and not have to glance away. My only wish... when using the Waze the voice would come through the car speakers and not the phone's speaker. Would like dash mount rather than vent mount; but that's minor. Very pleased with the device...only been a day. <3


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Not loving it so far....it cuts in and out or simply does nothing.  I am still going to try to use it.  Also, I don't really like the way it looks with the cord trailing down my dash.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. I wasn't sure if it would work in my car. Its a 2006 with no aux imput and only a cd and radio. So I had to use a separate fm transmitter with usb and put that in the lighter socket. So it has to pair to it first and then to the auto. Or something like that. I don't even know how I got it to work.  

I really like it. I can finally play my playlists from amazon music in my car and not have to listen to the not so good radio stations. I tried calling, but its not something I'll be doing while driving even with that. I had a few hickups where it would not keep the connections between my phone and the auto. So I had to go in the app and add it as a new device. Seems to work now. Maybe they did some update in the app. I only had a couple of times where it would stop playing what I told it to and had to ask her again. 

Its really the only thing that makes it possible in my car to do what I can do now. 

I have my cord behind the carpet thingy I have over my dash. Not sure what they are called, covers all the plastic on top cut to my car. 

I did have to be careful what fm transmitter to buy because of the limited space that there is where they put the cigarette lighter socket. It had to be a small enough one and still have the 2 usb chargers. One is needed for the auto or it won't work and I wanted a 2nd for my phone in case it uses up a lot of juice. 

I am really happy overall with it.


----------



## Kyle.Stewart55 (Jan 28, 2020)

I haven't gotten one yet but I'm really interested in it. Especially now that Amazon is integrating Alexa into new cars from Lamborghini and this electric car company called Rivian.


----------

